# Drossel am FU wofür??



## mitchih (25 September 2007)

Hallo,
ich soll in einem schon recht vollem Schaltschrank 2 Fu`s nachrüsten KEB F5 Combivert. 1,5 und 4 KW. Die anderen Fu`s haben alle eine Ausgangsdrossel.  Aus Platzgründen würde ich auf diese gerne verzichten. Ein Filter kann ich ja unterm FU montieren.

Aber meine Grundlegende Frage was bewirken diese Drosseln?? Einen Filter kenne ich ja aber was soll die Drossel bewirken?? Kann ich mit Drossel auf abgeschirmte Leitungen verzichten??? 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## o.s.t. (26 September 2007)

Nach meinem Wissen  ist eine Ausgangsdrossel erforderlich, um bei sehr langen (>50m, siehe Doku des Umrichterherstellers) geschirmten Motorleitungen Ueberspannungen an den Motorklemmen zu begrenzen.

o.s.t.


----------



## vollmi (26 September 2007)

mitchih schrieb:


> Aber meine Grundlegende Frage was bewirken diese Drosseln?? Einen Filter kenne ich ja aber was soll die Drossel bewirken?? Kann ich mit Drossel auf abgeschirmte Leitungen verzichten???



Die Drossel ist eigentlich der Filter. Bei einem richtig dimensionierten Filter ist die Drossel eigentlich unnötig. Geschirmte Abgangskabel brauchst du natürlich trotzdem. Die Drossel schützt den Motor die Schirmung die Umgebung.

PS: Du kannst aber umgekehrt nicht auf den Filter verzichten wenn du eine Drossel einbaust.

mfG René


----------



## mitchih (26 September 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die Drossel ist eigentlich der Filter. Bei einem richtig dimensionierten Filter ist die Drossel eigentlich unnötig. Geschirmte Abgangskabel brauchst du natürlich trotzdem. Die Drossel schützt den Motor die Schirmung die Umgebung.
> 
> PS: Du kannst aber umgekehrt nicht auf den Filter verzichten wenn du eine Drossel einbaust.
> 
> mfG René


 
Ich habe ja beides!! Einen Filter und die Drossel. Da der Filter original von KEB mitgekommen ist, denke ich das er schon passend dimensioniert ist. 
Was meinst du mit "Die Drossel Schützt den Motor"? ist die überspannung an den Klemmen gemeint, welche hier in einem vorigen Beitrag angesprochen wurde?? Wenn ja wie kommt diese Überspannung zustande?? Durch die Hohe Taktfrequenz (die 16khz) und die dadurch enstehende Ind. Spannung??
Tschuldigung das ich so genau frage aber habe mich bis jetzt noch nie damit beschäftigt, wir haben SEW im Einsatz und noch nie ne Ausgangsdrossel montiert!! Immer nur geschirmte Leitung und das wars.


----------



## Bitverbieger (26 September 2007)

Bei alten Motoren, die nicht Umrichtergeeignet sind, wird hinter dem Ausgang
des FU eine Drossel geschaltet. Diese Drossel verhindert die zeitlich extrem
kurzen Stromspitzen, die der FU erzeugen kann . Diese würden sonst die Wicklungen zerstören. 
Diese Drossel vermindert aber die mögliche Anschlußleistung des Motors.


----------



## Markus (27 September 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissen ist eine Ausgangsdrossel erforderlich, um bei sehr langen (>50m, siehe Doku des Umrichterherstellers) geschirmten Motorleitungen Ueberspannungen an den Motorklemmen zu begrenzen.
> 
> o.s.t.


 
du meinst wohl eher einen motorseitigen filter?
der wird bei kleinen motoren eingesetzt wenn aufgrund der leitungslänge keine geschirmten leitungen verwendet werden können.

aber soweit ich weiß wird dieser motorseitig montiert.
oder meinen wir das selbe?

bin auch nicht der profi auf dem gebiet...

vielleicht kann einer von den antriebsprofis die gerätschaften mal erklären?

netzdrossel
netzfilter
leitungslänge/fu-leistung/schirm
motordrossel

???


----------



## jabba (27 September 2007)

Netzfilter : zur Reduzierung der EMV Störungen 
Netzdrossel : zur Vermeidung von Rückwirkungen in das Netz z.B. Oberschwingungen
Motordrossel : zur Reduzierung von kapazitiven Ausgleichströmen auf langen Leitungen, Bei Siemens z.B. ab 50m geschirmt oder 100m ungeschirmt.

Ich hab immer Netzfilter und meistens Netzdrosseln im Einsatz. Bei Längen über 30-50m setze ich den FU möglichst in die Nähe des Motors, alleine schon um die EMV Grenzen einzuhalten.


----------



## MW (27 September 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Netzfilter : zur Reduzierung der EMV Störungen
> Netzdrossel : zur Vermeidung von Rückwirkungen in das Netz z.B. Oberschwingungen
> Motordrossel : zur Reduzierung von kapazitiven Ausgleichströmen auf langen Leitungen, Bei Siemens z.B. ab 50m geschirmt oder 100m ungeschirmt.


 
Wir bauen immer eine Netzdrossel ein, dazu natürlich noch den Netzfilter (wenn dieser nicht schon im FU integriert ist). Ausgangsdrosseln (mit oder ohne Kondensatoren) kommen je nach anzahl der angeschlossenen Motoren oder ab Leitungslngen > 50 m zum einsatz. Leitungen sind (fasst) immer geschirmt, denn ohne gibts nur Probleme.


----------



## Basco (28 September 2007)

Hallo,

zum Einen musst Du in den Unterlagen des FU-Herstellers nachsehen welche Auflagen erfüllt sein müssen, das Du die EMV-Vorschriften einhältst. Zum Anderen musst Du beim Motoren-Hersteller erfragen, ob und unter welchen Vorraussetzungen die Motoren für FU-Betrieb zugelassen sind. Zum Beispiel schreibt Ziehl-Abegg für die Axial-Ventilatoren ein allpoliges Sinusfilter vor. Ein Motorfilter (du/dt-Filter) reicht hier nicht aus. Zum anderen kann es bei fehlendem Allpoligen Sinusfilter zu Schäden an den Motorlagern kommen...

Ein Link zum Thema EMV:
http://src.lenze.com/downloadbereich/Z1%20-%20Allgemeine%20Brosch%FCren/EMV_Grundlagen_v1-3_DE.pdf

Und ein Link zum Thema Lagerströme:
http://www.loher.de/_upload/Lagerst...ten_Drehstrommaschinen.pdf?documentID=2260113

Du wirst aber sicherlich bei allen Herstellern dementsprechende Hinweise finden.

Gruss Sven


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (29 September 2007)

Siehe Anhang


----------



## Willex (30 September 2007)

Nur der Vollständigkeit wegen: Es gibt auch Hersteller die für den Zwischenkreis eine Drosselspule verwenden, die dann oft extern platziert werden muss. Diese Drossel hat jedoch nur 2 verschiedene Anschlüsse und wird direkt am FU an den dafür vorgesehenen Anschlüssen angeklemmt.


----------



## mega_ohm (6 Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht ist es ein wenig > off topic

*Meine Frage:*
Ist denn schon mal geklärt wurden, wie ( nur einseitig im Schaltschrank oder beidseitig, also auch am geerdeten Antrieb) man Motorenzuleitungen auflegt ?

_____________________________________________________________


Ich habe schon -zig Lüftermotoren (lt. Auftag Siemens: [ich war damals noch in einem Handwerksbetrieb als Subi tätig] - eine Rückkühlanlage für Rauchgase in einem Stahlwerk bei Augsburg - ) angeschlossen, wo lt. Auftrag nur die Einspeise- Seite der Lüfterzuleitungs- Schirmung im Schaltschrank am FU aufgelegt werden durfte.

Ich bin heute Betriebselektriker in einem anderen stahlerzeugenden und weiterverarbeitendem Betrieb.
Ich finde vor:
Alles...
(BoschRexroth, Siemens, Lenze, SEW) ....was fertig steckbar ist, da ist der Schirm beidseitig aufgelegt.
Bei selbstzuverdrahtenden Installationen (und ich habe eben aus oben erwähnten Unklarheiten bei den Herstellern bzw. Masch.bau- Firmen extra nachgefragt !) wird meistens ein sternpunktförmig aufgelegter Schirm im Schaltschrank oder sogar (was für mich vollkommen unklar ist)
>> im Schaltschrank den Schirm *nicht* auflegen, sondern *nur* am geerdeten Antrieb
... empfohlen.

Gibt es da eigentlich eine erklärbare Logik, oder ist das Auflegen der Schirmung "Gefühlssache" ?

http://www.daetwyler.de/d/produkte/unilan/service/handbuch/kapitel/kapitel9_2.htm
Zitat:"Damit eine Schirmung optimal arbeitet, muss sie elektrisch vollständig geschlossen sein.".... "In einer Versuchsreihe wurden bei Dätwyler solche Einflüsse untersucht und ausgewertet. Die einzelnen Resultate zeigen deutlich auf, je besser die Schirmung, desto besser das Verhalten der Verbindung im gestörten Klima. Wichtig dabei ist, dass nach der Technik der Maschenerde verfahren wird. Das heisst, dass gegen hochfrequente Störer nur mit konsequenter Vermaschung der Erdführung vorgegangen werden kann, also beide Enden der Kabel auf Erde legen."

Soweit ist alles klar...
... aber ich habe auf dem Werkstatt-Server in der Firma (da komme ich vor Montag mittags nicht ran, weil ich WE habe) Definitionen, wo nach analogen und digitalen Signalen unterschieden wird und dementsprechend die Schirmung unterschiedlich aufzulegen ist.
(ich habe heute nur keine Böcklichkeit mehr, danach im INet zu suchen)


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Oktober 2007)

Beidseitig ist für HF besser, führt aber gerne dank Masseschleife zu einem Netzbrummen (50Hz) auf dem Signal.


----------



## mega_ohm (8 Oktober 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Beidseitig ist für HF besser, führt aber gerne dank Masseschleife zu einem Netzbrummen (50Hz) auf dem Signal.


"ist besser..." >> das erklärt mir noch nichts!
Von Masseschleifen habe ich schon gehört.

Gibt es aber irgendwelche Richtlinien, nach denen man (z.B. nach Reparaturen) handeln kann ?

Ich hatte folgenden Effekt:
Ein TFT- Bildschirm, der in ca. 2m Entfernung zu einem Pos.Antrieb (Lenze- Mot., gespeist von einem 9326EPV- FU) seinen Dienst versagte, habe ich gegen einen (von den Abmaßen entsprechenden) Siemens- TFT getauscht.
Vorher hat alles funktioniert, nach der Install des Siemens- TFT waren immer Bildstörungen, wenn dieser Motor angesteuert wurde.
Durch "Kommissar Zufall" hatte ich die Schirmung der Feedbackleitung des Antriebes am Motor unterbrochen.... >>>
... und siehe da, der Antrieb tat, was er sollte und die Bildstörungen waren weg.
Vorher war mehr als 3 Jahre ein anderer TFT angesteckselt und ich mußte über irgendwelche Schirmung nicht nachdenken.

Die Änderung besteht jetzt seit 2 Jahren und es gab noch keine Probleme.
Aber wie ist es erklärbar ???
(Ich möchte ja nicht immer nur durch Experimentieren zu einer vernünftigen Lösung kommen)


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2007)

Hast du diesen Thread schon gefunden?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12770&highlight=hochfrequente


----------



## kiestumpe (8 Oktober 2007)

*Masseschleifen*

Das beidseitige Auflegen verhindert zwar die Einstreuung in Messleitung, treibt die aber Ströme durch die dadurch aufgespannte Leiterschleife.
Bei Motorzuleitungen sind dir Ströme natürlich nicht zu vernachlässigen, auch bei FU-Zuleitungen.
Für die Messleitung selber  ist der induzierte Strom eher gering, und man greift auf das beidseitige Auflegen zurück.
Die hast du zum einen durch den Schirm (als "Hinleiter") , zum anderen durch die Erde (als "Rückleiter"), alles was dazwischendrin rumsteht wird ist diesem Leiterschleifenmagnetfeld ausgesetzt und funktionert entsprechend oder auch nicht, so auch dein TFT.

Der Filter versucht das ganze an der Wurzel zu packen, indem einfach hochfrequente Ströme auf den Zuleitungen unterdrückt bzw. gedämpft werden.

Die Drossel kann auch für Gleichtaktunterdrückung bei Netzüberspannung sein.


hth


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Das ist wie Pils und Weissbier.
Beides ist anders, beides ist gut, der eine schwört auf dies, der andere auf das.

Mein Tipp: Messen
Den Messen heist Wissen.

Wenn du kein Potential verschelppst dann lass es auf beiden Seiten angeschlossen.
Verschleppst du das Potential dann nur Primärseite geschirmt (Von da wo die Masse / Erdung kommt).


----------



## kiestumpe (8 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Das ist wie Pils und Weissbier.
> Beides ist anders, beides ist gut, der eine schwört auf dies, der andere auf das.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Messen
> Den Messen heist Wissen.


 
Wie war das nochmal, wer misst misst Mist ;-)


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Habe in meinen Leben schon heisse Diskussionen zwischen Herstellern und Kunden auseinader treiben müssen, genau wegen diesen Thema.

Am schlimmsten war es mal bei einen Schwarzen Kabel von Igus,
kennt jemand die Kabel woe immer ein Adernpaar einzeln abgeschrimt ist und dann da eine Isolierung rum?
Kunde (Dr. Elektrotechnik) sagte Beidseitig, Hersteller (Dipl. Ing und ein Dipl. Nuklearchemiker) der Energieketten sagte einseitig werden die bei ihm gemacht.


----------



## kiestumpe (8 Oktober 2007)

Und wie hats dann funktioniert?


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Und wie hats dann funktioniert?


 
Die haben gemessen, dann habe ich gemessen.
Hersteller musste es beidseitig machen.
Kunde musste das extra bezahlen.


----------



## Medsimo (9 März 2022)

Hallo all, 

Ich habe alle Kommentare durchgelesen und wollte noch was Anderes fragen. Wir bauen gerade einige Schaltschränke für bestimmte Maschinen.
Ein Schrank haben wir mit einem "FU Lenze". dafür haben wir die Möglichkeit, bis 3 Motoren parallel anzuschließen. Dafür haben wir unterschiedliche Distanzen von der Motoren, z.B: einer steht mehr als 60m vom Schrank entfernt, der andere ist in der Maschine (<3m Kabel). Haben wir bisschen recherchiert und gelesen, dass wir die sogenannten "Drosseln" benötigen. zum Thema Umrichter mit 2 oder 3 Motoren parallel, habe ich unterschiedliche Versionen gelesen, je nach Hersteller. 
Da die Motoren an dem Umrichter unterschiedliche Kabellängen haben werden, braucht man eine Drossel? Was für eine Drossel wäre hier besser/ideal, *Eingangs-, Ausgangs-, oder Zwischendrossel*. wie wird die Größe der Drossel bestimmt (hat man da was, wie das alles kalkuliert werden muss?). Könnte jemand hier bitte bisschen Infos liefern? 

Bin ganz Beginner in diesem Thema 😅

Verbindlichsten Dank im Voraus. 

Viele Grüße,

Simo


----------



## NBerger (9 März 2022)

> Ein Schrank haben wir mit einem "FU Lenze".


Du hast mein Mitleid


----------



## Markus (9 März 2022)

Hi Simo, 

ich bin mir nicht sicher wie man das in so einem Fall sauber auslegt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das kein gutes Konzept mit den 3 Motoren an einem FU. Ich würde selbst 60m Leitung vom FU zum Motor möglichst vermeiden.

Wie groß sind die Antriebe? 
Was tun Sie?


----------



## Oberchefe (9 März 2022)

> Was für eine Drossel wäre hier besser/ideal, *Eingangs-, Ausgangs-, oder Zwischendrossel*. wie wird die Größe der Drossel bestimmt (hat man da was, wie das alles kalkuliert werden muss?)



Kalkulieren muss man da normalerweise nichts sondern nur die auswählen, die im Handbuch vom FU steht. Wenn nicht: Hersteller vom FU kontaktieren.


----------



## Markus (9 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Kalkulieren muss man da normalerweise nichts sondern nur die auswählen, die im Handbuch vom FU steht. Wenn nicht: Hersteller vom FU kontaktieren.



Schon, aber er hat sehr unterschiedliche leitungslängen.


----------



## Holzmichl (9 März 2022)

Was meiner Meinung nach schon geht, wäre ein Sinusfilter am Ausgang des FU.
Allerdings kann es dann auch sein, dass 3 Stk kleinere FU ohne Filter günstiger kommen.
Die 60m könnten alleine schon das maximal Mögliche vom FU mit geschirmter Leitung darstellen.


----------



## Plan_B (10 März 2022)

Danfoss Drives—Page 42
					

Praxis - Sonderfall Mehrmotorenbetrieb Auslegung Ist es das Ziel des Betreibers, mehrere Motoren an einem Frequenzumrichter gleichzeitig parallel zu betrei



					danfoss.ipapercms.dk
				




Bei einhaltung der seriellen Verschaltung wird zumindest die kapazitive Belastung der Endstufe in Grenzen gehalten.


----------



## Medsimo (10 März 2022)

Guten Tag again Community, 

vielen Dank erstmal für eure Meinungen.
Wir arbeiten im Bereich Print-Maschinen und bauen Möglichkeiten für unsere Kunden. Bestimmte Antriebe können überall in der Linie stehen, je nach Fall. In Diesem haben wir 3 Motoren. Wir haben gestern diskutiert, dass die beste Option, ein Sinusfilter zwischen FU und Motoren.
Wir haben auch die Kosten in Betracht genommen, ob wir irgendwie Platz für 3 Umrichter mit den anderen Teilen reinhinkriegen.

Die Antriebe sind unterschiedlich, je nachdem was der Kunde möchte. 4KW ; 7,5KW oder 11KW.


----------



## PN/DP (10 März 2022)

Medsimo schrieb:


> Bestimmte Antriebe können überall in der Linie stehen, je nach Fall. In Diesem haben wir 3 Motoren.


Alle 3 stehen relativ nah beieinander oder jeder woanders? Soll das womöglich eine steckbare Lösung werden?

Harald


----------



## Oberchefe (10 März 2022)

Du hast leider nicht verraten, um welchen FU es sich genau handelt. Hier ein Beispiel eine anderen Herstellers: https://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/in/drives-in001_-en-p.pdf

Im Anhang A sind da Tabellen zu den maximalen Kabellängen, abhängig von den ergriffenen Maßnahmen und Isolationsklassen der Motorwicklungen.

Thematisiert auch bei Wikipedia:








						Frequenzumrichter – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Bei 60m Motorleitung würde ich prüfen, ob nicht auch ein im Motor integrierter FU möglich wäre bzw. eine IP65 Veriante in der Nähe des Motors.


----------



## Medsimo (11 März 2022)

Hello Harald, Oberchefe,

*@harald:* Die Motoren sin jeder woanders gesteckt. Was meinen Sie mit "steckbare Lösung"? 
Wir haben uns für diese Lösung (mit Drosseln) optieren, weil die andere Möglichkeit (jeder Motor einen FU) zusätzliche Material Fordert. Da die 3 Motoren in einer Kette sind müssen diese 100000%tig synchron laufen und das ist "kompliziert". Es erfordert Drehgeber und Synchronregler an jedem Motor.

*@Oberchefe:* Es handelt sich hier um den *Lenze 8200.*


----------



## Plan_B (11 März 2022)

Nur weil 3 (Asynchron)Motoren an einem Umrichter betrieben werden haben die noch lange nicht die gleiche Drehzahl.
100000prozentig ist in diesem Zusammenhang völlig fehl am Platze.


----------



## Markus (11 März 2022)

Medsimo schrieb:


> Die Antriebe sind unterschiedlich, je nachdem was der Kunde möchte. 4KW ; 7,5KW oder 11KW.



Sind die 3 in der Anlage dann unterschiedlich groß oder sind es immer die selben Leistungen? 

Die Leitungslängen liegen zwischen 3 und 60m pro Antrieb? 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist das Ganze eine Art Kreisförderer? Ist der auf einer Ebene oder fährt der auch auf und ab? Ist der immer gleich belegt? Hat die "Kette" Spiel? Fährt die durch verschiedene Temperaturbereiche/Öfen? 

Also wenn das das wird was ich vermute, dann ist die Drossel erst mal dein kleinstes Problem und ich würde das Konzept nochmal überdenken? 

So ganz grob:
Ein FU als Master mit Drehzalregelung.
Die anderen beiden bekommen einen etwas höheren Drehzalsollwert und eine Drehmomentbegrenzung.


----------



## Medsimo (11 März 2022)

Die selben Leistungen. Insgesamt 11KW
Wir haben die Möglichkeit, unseren Schrank in einem mittleren Punkt zu stellen.
Das ist Kreisförmig, auf & ab. Immer gleich belegt. Kette hat kein Spiel (sollte keins haben), Temperatur ist die gleiche (+- 5 Grad)

Das ist richtig, es handelt sich hier um einen FU-Master mit Drehzahlregelung


----------

